# Sliding glass window?? Help!!



## Kay (Jul 22, 2017)

Can I put two pieces of glass in one track? I thought that the videos that Ive watched on YouTube showed people using a single U or C Channel track. When I went to a glass shop this morning the lady told me that I cant do that and tried to sell me the double track, which is too large for the wood. Has anyone used this size Channel and if so what size glass did you use? Thanks!!


----------

